# se cuentan



## stefania87

Hola, ¿está bien “se cuentan” como alternativa más culta de “hay”? En italiano podemos decir “si contano”. La frase es: “en el catálogo _se cuentan _cinco obras de...."


----------



## otherwise

¡Hola stefania87!

En mi opinión, la expresión más utilizada en ese contesto del que hablas, es: "*contar con algo*" porque estás enumerando algo.

Te pongo un ejemplo práctico:

- El hotel *cuenta con* amplios salones y servicios para congresos.

El verbo "contar" sin la preposición, se usa con otro sentido (equivalente al verbo italiano "raccontare") por ejemplo:

En la guardería *se* *cuentan* obras de narrativa.

De todas formas, espera confirmaciones de los nativos. Un saludo!


----------



## diegolawler3

Hola! estas hablando de una suerte de lista que estas haciendo de obras de alguien? En este sentido yo creo que se puede tranquilamente decir. Quizas sea mejor: se encuentran?


----------



## diegolawler3

Stefania87,
se puede tambien usar el "contar con" sin embargo hay que señalar que contar con viene traducido con el "conta su qualcuno", como se dice en italiano: conta su di me! (en español sería Cuenta conmigo!).
Ahora instintualmente yo no diría cuenta con obras de .....creo que utlizaría "encontrar", dado que si estás consultando un catálogo es como si te encuentras con las obras de tal y tal....


----------



## stefania87

Es una lista de obras que ya existe, y yo quiero decir que en la lista hay 5 obras, pero he descubierto que existen otras...

Diccionario WR:

contar tr. Calcular el número de unidades que hay de una cosa

*contar con* loc. Tener presente una cosa

No creo que el mío sea el caso de "contar con".


----------



## Neuromante

¿Podría poner la frae y el contexto? (La situación e intensión  de la frase creo que sería suficiente) podrían haber problemas con el modo y tiempo verbales: Se cuenta-n, cuenta, contamos, se ha-n contado
Incluso podrían ser otros verbos: Contabilizar, observar...


----------



## diegolawler3

Esperando la frese entera para entender mejor el contexto........


----------



## stefania87

Estoy describiendo un trabajo de búsqueda bibliográfica.

Frase entera:

"En la bibliografía de Mr. X se cuentan diez testimonios de _"t_ítulo de la obra", correspondientes a cinco diferentes ediciones.
Hay que añadir a su lista otros dos impresos conservados en la Biblioteca de...."


----------



## Tomby

stefania87 said:


> Hola, ¿está bien “se cuentan” como alternativa más culta de “hay”? En italiano podemos decir “si contano”. La frase es: “en el catálogo _se cuentan _cinco obras de...."





stefania87 said:


> Es una lista de obras que ya existe, y yo quiero decir que en la lista hay 5 obras, pero he descubierto que existen otras...
> ....No creo que el mío sea el caso de "contar con".


Penso che sia:
"El catálogo tiene cinco obras...."
"En el catálogo se observan cinco obras...."
"En el catálogo pueden observarse cinco obras...."
"En el catálogo hay cinco obras...."


----------



## stefania87

"En el catálogo pueden observarse cinco obras...." me parece la mejor..


----------



## Tomby

stefania87 said:


> "En el catálogo pueden observarse cinco obras...." me parece la mejor..


Otras `podrían ser (si encajan en tu contexto):
"En el catálogo aparecen (publicadas o mencionadas) cinco obras...."
"En el catálogo se muestran cinco obras...."
Saludos,


----------



## stefania87

Me gusta también "aparecen mencionadas"..


----------



## Neuromante

También "aparecen/se encuentran registradas"


----------



## Geviert

Me pregunto Stefania, perdóname la sinceridad, qué entiendes exactamente por castellano culto/coloquial. En el otro hilo partes de la misma premisa. No preguntas por términos específicos o registro especializado, sino por dos posibilidades del castellano estándar. _Tienen, se observan, hay, aparecen, se muestran,_ (_el catálogo cuenta con..._ también), todas son opciones legítimas, claras simples y llanas. En frases tan breves y sin contexto, dependerá principalmente del estilo (más que del registro).


----------



## stefania87

Geviert said:


> Me pregunto Stefania, perdóname la sinceridad, qué entiendes exactamente por castellano culto/coloquial. En el otro hilo partes de la misma premisa. No preguntas por términos específicos o registro especializado, sino por dos posibilidades del castellano estándar. _Tienen, se observan, hay, aparecen, se muestran,_ (_el catálogo cuenta con..._ también), todas son opciones legítimas, claras simples y llanas. En frases tan breves y sin contexto, dependerá principalmente del estilo (más que del registro).



Me refiero al estilo... Cada frase, aunque breve, tiene su contexto. Pregunto por términos que puedan ser adecuados para una tesis de licenciatura.


----------

